# Ample Sound - Electric Guitars V3 - Review and Giveaway



## Mike Enjo (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi folks! I'm very excited coz I just spent the past couple of days testing the new Ample Sound Electric VST Guitars V3, and I have some free licences to giveaway  Just check out my review video.

WATCH HERE:


----------



## tav.one (Nov 26, 2019)

Subscribed, Youtube and newsletter both. Amazing review, thanks.


----------

